# Introducing Alice and Wendy



## Instinct (Aug 16, 2010)

Finally got around to taking some photos of the girlies. They just move around so much it's hard to get a good shot! Many came out of just tails and back ends but here are the ones that actually have their cute little faces in the photos.

*Alice*




























*Wendy*




























*Alice & Wendy*










Hope you enjoyed! I'll try and get some more photos of them soon. ;D ​


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

They are adorable!!! You can tell they were previously kept in filthy conditions... look how yellow their fur is. The fact that its on their backs too suggests over crowding, as usually its just along their sides and stomach and they won't lie on their backs in the dirt. Did you say you got them from a pet store?


----------



## RatMomSC (Feb 5, 2010)

Your babies are adorable! ;D


----------



## Instinct (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank you!  They are such sweeties.

And yes, we purchased them from a locally owned pet store. There were about 10 rats in this small aquarium that held both boys and girls. The owner of the store fully believed that brother and sister rats will not breed with each other. I tried to inform him otherwise but he wouldn't listen. :-\


----------



## PEG (Aug 19, 2010)

Hope they aren't pregos...Wendy is SO cute!


----------



## RMHmommy (Nov 24, 2009)

oh my goodness. wendy looks so much like my little boy Hanks  such cute girls you have!


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

They have beautiful markings!! I love Alice's head spot! What are their personalities like? 

Some pet stores are so ignorant when it comes to ratty care! Just a few weeks ago I told a pet store that pine shavings were really bad for rats. And they proceeded to tell me how the oils in the wood are absorbed into the rat and it makes them and their waste smell good. What a load of tosh!


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

Lovely rats 

*ema-leigh*Just a few weeks ago I told a pet store that pine shavings were really bad for rats. And they proceeded to tell me how the oils in the wood are absorbed into the rat and it makes them and their waste smell good. What a load of tosh!


WOW what a bunch of crap stupid pet store :/


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

I know! so they were well aware about the oils in the woods! Their 'breeder' who is a feeder breeder told them so! Grr.


----------



## Instinct (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank you for all your compliments! ;D
Alice is such a curious little girl who is also very bold. During play-time she has to sniff and chew on everything! But once she calms down she loves to kiss everyone and will happily hold still to be scritched. Wendy is almost the complete opposite, she is very cautious and it takes a while before she warms up to you but once she does she is such a sweet-heart and also love scratches right being her ears.


----------

